# Oregon Knife Collectors Association Show April 12 & 13



## Burl Source (Mar 27, 2014)

This is a pretty good sized show that they have in Eugene OR at the Lane Center each year.
There are 300+ tables with about half hand made knives and half collectible knives.
I try to go each year. If you go to the show you will see me along the back wall.

Eugene is a college town with some fun restaurants and kind of an artsy atmosphere.
I usually stay an extra day so we can wonder around the shops down town.

This is the official show info that I copied from the OKCA web site.

SHOW INFORMATION
Dates -- April 12 - 13, 2014

Times -- Saturday 8 am - 5 pm - Sunday 9 am - 3 pm

Admission - General admission $6.00/day

Members free

Members only day on Friday April 11

Free demonstrations - Saturday

360 Tables - 8' X 30"

On display and for sale:
Knives, Swords, Razors, Cutlery, Blades, Tools, Bayonets, Scissors, Hat pins, Pocket knives, Kitchen knives, Old knives, New knives, Custom knives, Straight knives, Stone knives, Knife Making supplies and anything that goes "cut."

Mix -- 50% collectible to 50% handmade

OKCA Membership for 2013 was 1,200 members

4000 people attended our 2013 April Show

DIRECTIONS TO LANE EVENTS CENTER

From 1-5 take exit 194B. Stay on I-105 West until the end (it crosses over the Willamette River and curves to the left). I-105 ends at 7th and Jefferson. Proceed straight ahead on Jefferson to 13th (stay in the right hand lanes to avoid being forced to turn on 11th). Drive through the intersection at 13th & Jefferson, and you have now entered the Lane County Events Center and Fair Grounds property: 
796 W 13th Ave., Eugene, OR 97402


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 13, 2014)

Got to see several of the forum members at the show.
It was a hectic and fun show.
End of the day Friday I was too tired to make it to the Barbeque at Hunter's place.
I got to the show again Saturday morning and there was a fantastic cup of coffee waiting for me that Hunter left for me. "Thank You Hunter".
I should have gone to the Barbeque even if I would have fallen asleep standing up.
We wrapped up the show today then the wife and I went to Taro's place for dinner.
It is a small Sushi restaurant in Eugene.
It was noisy, everyone was having lots of fun and the food was the best I have had in years.
Dinner at Taro's was the highlight of the weekend. "Thank You Taro"!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 14, 2014)

Great Mark, I'm happy you got to go to Mame. Taro's one cool dude, I hope to get to his place one of these days. Sounds like a good trip.
How far is Eugene from Casa de BurlSource?


----------



## gavination (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome that you made it to Mame! I'm right there with you Mark. One of the most enjoyable dining experiences I've had. Just a great atmosphere.

How much of my wood did you sell off??  Hope you had a fun and productive show!


----------



## mametaro (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you guys! It was a real pleasure to see the lady and yourself this weekend at the show. Thank you for the awesome wood as always! Excited to get this new project knife going. And thank you for stopping by for dinner. I can't tell you how great it was to see some of the knife makers, vendors, and the Farleys in house! Hope to see you in Kriby soon. Have a safe drive home!


----------



## gunnerjohn (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad to have met you Mark and brought you some kick a$$ PNG coffee Saturday morning. The pieces of wood I bought from you are amazing and will be fantastic to see on finished knives.


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 17, 2014)

gunnerjohn said:


> Glad to have met you Mark and brought you some kick a$$ PNG coffee Saturday morning. The pieces of wood I bought from you are amazing and will be fantastic to see on finished knives.


That coffee you brought for me was great. Thank You!


----------

